# School or Club near Mesa/Phoenix AZ?



## K831 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just curious, thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2007)

I study under a Midwestern BJJ instructor who is a student of:
*Wellington "Megaton" Dias*


----------



## K831 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check them out. You're not in AZ though, right?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2007)

K831 said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out. You're not in AZ though, right?



No, but he comes out here for periodic seminars. I always learn something from him!


----------

